# Loss of bowel control



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

My parents' older cat is 15, and for the past year or so he's had problems controlling his bowel. He appears to often just go where he's sitting. It seems to freak him out, he'll run away kind of panicky when it happens, so we don't think it's a concious decision. My dad seems to think that it's just because of his age and there's nothing to be done about it, but I think maybe it's a medical problem, something that can actually be helped. Has anyone experienced something similar? Is loss of bowel control common in older cats?


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

Try taking him to the vet and see what the vet says. I have no clue, i've never experienced it before. but i know in dogs that happens sometimes so i'd assume it's the same with cat's but you never know. Good luck!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

In the year before my last cat, an indoor/outdoor named Scarlett, wandered away from home (she was 15, so I think the wandered away to die), she did have some problems controlling her bowels. My dad--always ready to assume the worst in people and in animals--thought she was doing it to spite him because one time he got upset at her and she went on his shirt when he picked her up! (I thought, "Good for you, girl!" at the time. :wink: ) 
Although I never found out if this was just because of her age, I imagine older cats will start having problems. Especially if they are on a wet-food-only diet. I also read, not too long ago, that it may be something to do with worms or another sort of infection, so you may want to get your senior citizen checked out by a vet. In any case, good luck to you and your little one. I hope he isn't ill, but have him checked out just to be sure. Cheers.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

lolakitty, why do you say these problems happen especially on a wet food diet?


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

He's not actually my cat, he's my father's, that's why I was hoping for some insight here. My dad believes he's just old and there's nothing to be done for him, and doesn't want to pay money just to be told that.  I may have to gather the money myself to take him down.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I would assume that loss of bowel control is not normal at any age. He needs to see a vet.

When Sabby lost control of his bladder, I took him to the vet and found out he had diabetes. Two years later he's as healthy as he can be, but if I hadn't taken him to the vet, he would have died. He's now 15 years old.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> lolakitty, why do you say these problems happen especially on a wet food diet?


The vet told us that feeding your cat crunchy food helps to keep their stools more compact/firm. From what I've found, we're supposed to feed them 75% wet food to 25% dry food.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Our vet told us something similar about our dog; he even tried recomending to us a dry food that would reduce the number of bowel movements and make the stool firm and compact. Not to be crude or anything, but - ow!! 8O

In my experience, wet food causes no significant changes in bowel movements. If your cat has loose stool or loss of control, then there are other problems to be dealt with.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Stools would be drier and firmer on dry food, simply because dry food keeps the cat in a state of perpetual dehydration. This ends up stressing the liver and kidneys, especially in an older cat, but you'll have nice kitty poop to show for it!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

